# New offers



## Blarneystinson (4 Sep 2020)

Hello all, 

I was just curious if anyone that has been on the competition list has received an offer?

I have heard different things from different people of new offers to people on the cl possibly coming October.


----------



## Cezary905 (8 Sep 2020)

I know a couple people who where enrolled in March and just recieved offers to go to BMQ for October which makes me think that for people like me (who got competition listed in June) might be hearing around October/December. No solid news unfortunetaly. I'd like to see what others have to say on the subject..


----------



## Blarneystinson (11 Sep 2020)

Same a friend of mine is going to st jean october 3rd for avn enrolled march. 

They're running basic in 8 different places to catch up on the backlog of enrolled recruits awaiting training.

Also heard an HRA Applicant was selected last week so they're sending some out.


----------

